# advice needed!



## westham (Jan 14, 2011)

im intrested in getting involved in some sort of mma...at the moment i do weight training and cardio but have done no fighting since i was 14 which was boxing...anyone have any suggstions on where to start? thanks


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

Find a gym/gyms and get talking to the coaches, theyll give you the best adive.


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

Do or do not - dont think.

Seriously, just get into an MMA gym and give it a try - its the only way youre going to be able to answer your question for sure.

There are certain home truths about MMA that may be difficult to adjust to however - the fact that alot of it hurts or is otherwise very uncomfortable and the fact that despite probably being a bit of a wizz on the treadmill or in the weights room you'll more than likely find yourself getting chucked around by guys who dont look as strong or as athletic as you are, at least for a while anyway.

MMA more than anything else requires a little mental fortitude and when youre new you need to treat it with a little perspective and remember that youre not in your world anymore but in someone elses and in that world you are the stinky new boy. Good teachers and a good club with good students will get you through it.

I took a couple of good buddies of mine to a catch wrestling session recently. Both these guys are great athletes and much more capible in a traditional gym than I am but by the time they were done one was honest enough to just admit that he couldnt see himself doing something that involved so much pain where as the other just kinda said that it wasnt for him, although the reality I think was that he had too much pride to go from being a beast on the weights bench to being tapped out by guys half his size.

Neither of my friends were big fans of the sport and it certainly does help if you are and youve got heros you would like to emulate but long story short, yeah, get in there and give it a go!


----------



## westham (Jan 14, 2011)

thanks for the posts guys much appreciated...

im sure your right and its just a case of getting involved in a decent gym,asking for advice and learning from there.


----------



## volder (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi dear i also a advice need that is i want to make a fence around my small garden which is in my home and i really needed it for security from animals if anybody know about it then post here back..


----------



## TuNguyen (Dec 14, 2012)

Basically what Agentman said.

Just research into what is most likely to be the best gym for you to join then turn up to one of their classes and give it a go. The important thing is your can-do attitude.



Agentman said:


> Do or do not - dont think.
> 
> Seriously, just get into an MMA gym and give it a try - its the only way youre going to be able to answer your question for sure.
> 
> ...


----------

